# which rimfire



## squirrelsniper91 (Feb 15, 2007)

which rimfire should i get... the i've narrowed it down to these two, so please no other suggestions..the winchester wildcat 22 bolt...its walnut stock, and comes with 3 10 rd. mags. and the savage arms bv...its a .22 bolt with a laminated stock...just trying to find the more accurate one. im hoping for the wildcat


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Savage will be more accurate than the Winchester. CZ 452 will be even more accurate than the Savage.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I'll second the CZ. You'll be more happy with the CZ. sorry we added another rifle to the mix. 
xdeano


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

What happened to the Marlin and then the Ruger you were going to buy last week? Are you really old enough to purchase a gun? Just curious.


----------



## squirrelsniper91 (Feb 15, 2007)

well gohon the marlin and ruger i found out you cant hunt with cuz they are semi, and my mom buys my guns, well i pay for them but you kno..im just lookin to see what the more accurate one is...cz's are too much


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

:huh: Where do you live that you can't use a semi-auto for hunting. Not saying i don't believe you just curious as to what State has these laws.


----------



## squirrelsniper91 (Feb 15, 2007)

a guy from bass pro shops just told me the only downfall to the semi auto is i cant hunt with it...pennsylvania


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

Wow i don't plan on moving there ever.


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

The winchester is a cool looking rifle but I just read a rimfire review last month (guns and ammo march 2007 issue) and they said the saftey was a pain in the rear to use due to its location and could cause a problem should you have to bring the rifle to action in a hurried hunting situation. The savage is the way to go.


----------



## pheasantfanatic (Jan 20, 2007)

I would go with the Savage. They are notorious for their accuracy. I have one in .270, and it is a tack driver. I can't say anything about the Winchester because I have never used one but the Savages are usually VERY accurate.


----------

